
Why the Sea Freight Industry Is So Broken - mrborgen
https://medium.com/xeneta/why-the-sea-freight-industry-is-so-broken-151d95875140#.1jh7w37k4
======
o0-0o
? I just sold gsl for ~100% profit in the last week.

